# Free Virus Checker



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Saw this on TechTV. It's a free virus checker with free updates. Leo on "Call For Help" says it's as good as any of the fee based virus checkers.

Haven't tried it yet but will. Anyone else use it?

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

They used to have AVG as their free antivirus and I know many folks who are very happy with it.... although you have to remember to check for updates, they don't usually come through automatically at regular enough intervals.

But, hey, it's free!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I suppose I should add what I do use! Computer Associates' E-Trust on my Windows 2003 Server and Panda Antivirus on my XP Pro PCs. www.pandasoftware.com. I love my Panda. The Server antivirus is for paranoia, as it is not used for anything much apart from being a webserver and occasional file storage. No surfing, no email etc etc.

Panda has caught everything I've thrown at it... including what sometimes seems like neverending email attachments from other people's 'infections' - and the occasional test just to see if it's working!

And having a little giant panda head in the Systray is quite cute!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

My Norton's subscription is running out on the 14th. I guess a nice two week test with a "net" will satisfy me. This post couldn't have come at a better time!

Installation was a snap, but the initial virus scan took for ever! (92 Min) to scan the contents of the drive. (comperable to Nortons full disk scan)

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool, I know a couple people who need that, I'll point it out. As for me personally, I don't use anti-virus software. I don't believe I'm at a meaninful virus risk. I don't open unexpected attachments, I don't download Warez, I don't use P2P or even instant messaging, I don't download free software of unknown origin. And most of all I don't use Internet Explorer or Outlook Express. Still I do use Windows on my new computer still... I'd planned on getting a Mac TTA because they're so cute, the UI is much better, they're more stable, more reliable, and faster. But I couldn't afford it. I'm thinking I'll settle halfway and get one of those nice new oh-so-cute and tiny iPod mini's though.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

MarkA said:


> I'd planned on getting a Mac TTA because they're so cute, the UI is much better, they're more stable, more reliable, and faster. But I couldn't afford it. I'm thinking I'll settle halfway and get one of those nice new oh-so-cute and tiny iPod mini's though.


You can get an eMac for $999 I think.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I currently use the pasid version of Grisoft. I used the free version for quite some time. I firstturned to it when my MCAfee installation became corrupt and I could not upgrade it or de install it. Neither MCAfee nor Norton willinstall when McAfee is already threre. I am highly pleased. The only reaon I left the free version was that it does not automatically update. But it works VERY well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I also use Grisoft have been very happy with it.


----------



## MarkB49 (Jan 22, 2003)

The last Virus scan i used was:
Quaterdeck and it didn't work right.5 1/4 Years ago!!

Downloaded AVG 6.0 
I thought the computer scan would take several hours,running PII 333 458 SDRAM,when it finished a nice box appeared:
Virus found: BackDoor.Apdoor.
Test run manual at 6:47
Files tested: 29,938 Time Elasped: 71 min.
Infected files Detected: 6
Viruses Removed by Healing: 6
Files moved to virus vault: 0
Viruses still on Drive: 0

Thanks Chris!!
I looked further into what it was: Trojan Horse BackDoor.Ap. Pretty good for 5+ years.
I like Mark A close out everything.I have used Lycos mail the whole time as well.I only get mail in my address book, change as needed.

Grisoft is providing a very good product for FREE.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

MarkB49 said:


> Thanks Chris!!


You are welcome!

I just loaded up the software myself. Went pretty smoothly and the complete system scan only took about 30 minutes after checking 31,000 files.

I will use it for a while and see what happens. My only concern is whether or not it works with Outlook Express. It doesn't seem to scan incoming e-mails although it says it does.

Also, the software download and virus update files was very slow. Almost like dialup. Might have been net congestion though.



TNGTony said:


> My Norton's subscription is running out on the 14th. I guess a nice two week test with a "net" will satisfy me. This post couldn't have come at a better time!
> 
> Installation was a snap, but the initial virus scan took for ever! (92 Min) to scan the contents of the drive. (comperable to Nortons full disk scan)
> 
> ...


Tony,

I'm in the same boat. My Norton subscription expires tomorrow. I've ordered a new version of Norton SystemWorks Pro 2003 (only $11!) which comes with a free 1 year subscription but I'm giving AVG a whirl. Seems to work well.

P.S. If anyone wants a copy of SystemWorks Pro which includes norton antivirus, you can get it here for $10.99.

http://half.ebay.com/cat/buy/prod.cgi?cpid=1135810763&domain_id=2265&meta_id=5


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"You can get an eMac for $999 I think."

Ugh... CRT bubble. I was looking at the PowerMac G4 since I have a nice monitor, but instead I got an eMachines and have a DVD+RW drive and more for under $800! I couldn't say no!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I have been using and recommending AVG for 4 or 5 years now. For those of you not getting regular automatic updates for the free version:

Open the AVG Control Center and click on the Update Tab. There you can check if you want to allow automatic updates, when and how often. My computers at home are always on and are set to scan and update in the middle of the night. Updates are set to occur at least once every 48 hours, although I manually update every day for the heck of it. Its just backup in case I forget. I did recently do a manual scan on my wife's computer and realized that it was set to hibernate, so it hadn't been getting the automatic updates. That may be the problem some of you are facing. 

I can also attest to the fact that AVG will catch viruses in Outlook Express. It has for me. Look under Tools in OE, you should have an AVG menu as part of your tools.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

MarkA said:


> "You can get an eMac for $999 I think."
> 
> Ugh... CRT bubble. I was looking at the PowerMac G4 since I have a nice monitor, but instead I got an eMachines and have a DVD+RW drive and more for under $800! I couldn't say no!


I could... (say no). Windows just has too many viruses.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I get the point Mike, I just downloaded and ran AVG - no virus viruses, but I found an apparently rare trojan which is part of some unknown adware package. It's pretty rare and hard to detect I guess. Aahhhh, I shoulda spent twice as much and got the G4 - it would have been worth it!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have yet to install any security software on my new computer. On my old one I had up to date versions of Zone Alarm Pro, Norton Internet Security and Ad Aware Pro. I have NAV '04 Pro, but haven't installed it yet. Ever since I changed my email address I hardly get any email and the stuff I do get is all legit. I know it's a lame excuse but I don’t want Norton to slow down my computer, I love to have it go from off to fully loaded in 30 secs.  Although I really should protect something I spent $2,500, maybe I'll try out AVG.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Itworks with OE. In fact you can get the free version to work with other clients as well but the configuration is difficult. While the free version hasa few ease of use issues it shows that ehre is no reason not to have some kind of virus checker.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I downloaded it last night. It was a very easy installation. I have never had any anti virus software but last fall my daughter opened a link in AIM. I had a hard time getting rid of the bug, but finally did with the free version of McAfee that was on the computer.

I will give this on a try for a while.

Thanks for the info Chris!


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Phil T said:


> I downloaded it last night. It was a very easy installation. I have never had any anti virus software but last fall my daughter opened a link in AIM. I had a hard time getting rid of the bug, but finally did with the free version of McAfee that was on the computer.
> 
> I will give this on a try for a while.
> 
> Thanks for the info Chris!


 For some reason it took several times to get the software download but it seems to work well. It also seems to not slow down my other programs which is what I like..

Tim Lones


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

* WARNING! *

While I'm glad I tried this because it told me about the "trojan" (actually spyware/adware) I had on my computer; it totally messed up my computer. Windows started taking forever (several minutes) to recognize my removable drives (which may be related to a built in media card reader I have), making it take several minutes after starting up to load iTunes, System Restore (in my fix-it attempts), or even My Computer. Just a warning to watch out for this. I HATE WINDOWS! But it is cheap...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as automatic updates not working on the free version, AVG just now automatically downloaded the latest update.


----------



## MarkB49 (Jan 22, 2003)

AVG 6.0 protected my computer today on the internet!!!!

I was over at gasbuddy.com today....i clicked on a topic then another window 
opened by AVG 6.0...... they said it was a TROJAN type virus.

It felt like a Shield protecting my computer.
I thought it was just email that is opened that causes these problems.
I just hope it wasn't a worm that is out here on the net.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Bogy is right on with AVG. I use it on all my computers and have auto daily update. Hybernation will cause auto update to fail. 

I also recommend IHate Spam and Spybot. I use all three and while the latest spam techniques are escaping Ihate Spam it still grabs about 75% automatically. Spybot does a good job of killing the adware. I put a popup killer on my daughter's computer to fix a problem there. She uses it and can shut it down when needed. I use Outlook with the above products, fine.


----------

